# what's new in the software update?



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

What's new in the newest software update from this morning/yesterday? I've got the R15-500 and it did a software update. Where can you find out what's new online? Is there a page DTV has that gives all the info on the updates when they happen or something? I hate it not knowing what's in the updates.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What version did you receive?
We have a dedicated forum here at DBSTalk for the release notes... but I need to make sure that I have the release notes for the version you received.


----------



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What version did you receive?
> We have a dedicated forum here at DBSTalk for the release notes... but I need to make sure that I have the release notes for the version you received.


I got 0x1175 1:36am today


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm assuming i was getting the same version at 7AM this morning, however, when i left work this morning at 7:30, the download still has not started, just sitting there at 0%... anyone else see this??

and by the way 7AM c'mon, made me miss Mike & Mike


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pyatta said:


> I'm assuming i was getting the same version at 7AM this morning, however, when i left work this morning at 7:30, the download still has not started, just sitting there at 0%... anyone else see this??
> 
> and by the way 7AM c'mon, made me miss Mike & Mike


Updates are normally at 2-3am.
As for why yours is sitting at 0%... that is a different issue.


----------



## raymem55 (Feb 17, 2007)

I've had an R-15-500 for almost 2 years. Overall, my problems have been only moderate compared to others I've read here.

But lately scheduling with L&O episodes are crazy.

Up until this morning I had software update 1169. When I tried to schedule L&O Crimininal Intent, first run only, it would add most, but not all the reruns to the ToDo List. It would only add the first runs the day before airing, even though repeats would be added 10 or more days in advance.

A few days ago L&O (original) on NBC started popping up even though I asked for only first run episodes on NBC and these are all repeats.

As of yesterday (v. 1169) SVU seemed to work fine. I asked for first run episodes and that's what I got. No repeats scheduled.

Of course, today, I received software upgrade 1175 and Mr. Murphy came along with it. Now, for the first time, many of the repeat episodes of SVU are showing up, which didn't happen yesterday (1169). Plus a very strange entry. A duplicate SVU on the ToDo List. L&O SVU, Wed 12/26 900pm USA channel. Both entries have the same show title, date, time and channel !! Of course, now this series link us useless since it overpopulates the ToDo List with shows I don't want to watch. Are they ever going to get the First Run vs. Repeat selection right??? 

Does anyone know how they make the selection? I know it's not the word "repeat" in the info text. That does not correlate with what it actually does.

Oh yeah, one more "gift" of v. 1175. While others have had problems with the auto reverse feature it worked perfectly for me (1169). At 2x and 3x it would back up to the exact start of the next program segment. Now with 1175 the backup is late by 5-10 seconds. I must now hit backup button after auto reverse. This just started today. Obviously someone "fixed" the problem (not).

Anyone else have these problems or others with 1175?


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Updates are normally at 2-3am.
> As for why yours is sitting at 0%... that is a different issue.


I also got my 300 update at 7 AM a couple of weeks ago. It sat at 0% for ever then gave a error message about 5 times before it finally downloaded.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

raymem55 said:


> I've had an R-15-500 for almost 2 years. Overall, my problems have been only moderate compared to others I've read here.
> 
> But lately scheduling with L&O episodes are crazy.
> 
> ...


At least with your L&O CI issues... that is because of USA's refusal to code the episodes correctly with their guide data.

The same thing happens (or close to it), on the HR20's.
And has long since been a problem.

USA has been told to do it right, but they don't seem to care.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

I have 0x1175. Got it Tuesday 12-18 at 1:36am pst.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

hey.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

bumpo please Earl, please reply now that i have said what version i have.


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

buggs1a said:


> bumpo please Earl, please reply now that i have said what version i have.


DIRECTV doesn't give out that info on their website but,
Easily found in the sticky section:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1343170#post1343170


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

monsterman, did you not read what i said? sheese.
I have 0x1175


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

buggs1a said:


> monsterman, did you not read what i said? sheese.
> I have 0x1175


I think Monsterman gave you the correct release notes. I think Earl "typo'ed" 1775 instead of 1175.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I think Monsterman gave you the correct release notes. I think Earl "typo'ed" 1775 instead of 1175.


Thank you for pointing out the typo


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok, so now it's changed to 11, cool.


----------



## Vampyre720 (Nov 25, 2007)

From what I have uncovered from D* and reading around, this is what it does.

*x1175 - first downloaded Dec 13, 2007*

Fixes NFL Trickplay while interactive application is available. 
Fixes Record/Watch limitation while using Manual Record.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

I received the up date (X1175) last week and until then my unit worked flawlessly. Now, I'm a annoyed with the fact that you can't switch back from a live program to a recorded program using the prev button anymore. Instead it goes to the info channel. I called tech support and they told me that they are aware of the change and had me file a complaint. 


Ian


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

I am seeing recordings I did not record show up in my list of shows recorded. This totally enrages and pisses me off.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

buggs1a said:


> I am seeing recordings I did not record show up in my list of shows recorded. This totally enrages and pisses me off.


Might be showcases, which are in a separate tab and do not use any of the user allocated drive space.

If you use the LIST button, you won't even see them. If you use the menu to get to your playlist, you do see them. So push List and presto, problem solved.

You have no control over showcases. You can't prevent them recording and you can't delete them.

Carl


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

No they are not showcases, but normal tv stuff and I also only use the list button already.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Might be showcases, which are in a separate tab and do not use any of the user allocated drive space.
> 
> If you use the LIST button, you won't even see them. If you use the menu to get to your playlist, you do see them. So push List and presto, problem solved.
> 
> ...


I think it was determined that they can download in bits & pieces. If that's indeed the case, you may not see them until it's downloaded the whole thing.


----------

